# sideway plow for a private road



## Ricks (Mar 1, 2004)

I am still working on what to use to clear my 1/2 mile private road. I have located someone who has one of those small tracked vehicles with a plow. This is the type of vehicle towns used to clear sidewalks. What is the feeling of using this to clear the road. I understand I will have to make several passes, but I was wondering if I could put a large plow on it.

Please give me your opinions.

thanks

Rick.........


----------



## motorider000 (Feb 5, 2005)

I would check out a Polaris Ranger. With a plow they are prrretty nice. Plus you could use it for lawn work in the summer.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Ricks said:


> I am still working on what to use to clear my 1/2 mile private road. I have located someone who has one of those small tracked vehicles with a plow. This is the type of vehicle towns used to clear sidewalks. What is the feeling of using this to clear the road. I understand I will have to make several passes, but I was wondering if I could put a large plow on it.
> Rick.........


In simple terms- no. It will only take a slightly larger plow- maybe a foot larger but the whole situation will be very ineffecient. About the same as a lawn tractor- but Probabily worse on gas.


----------



## wfd44 (Jan 31, 2004)

If I recall correctly, in your previous post one of the problems with the most recent contractor was keeping the bankings back and maintaining a decent travel width to the road. A sidewalk tractor is not going to be very fast (ground speed - not talking productivity here) and speed for dispersing the snow off to the side is key here.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

In addition to what wfd44 said, after the first couple of pushes, you'll need to be able to "roll" the snow up and over the existing bank. For that, you'll need a bigger plow. Like a 7.5' or 8' on a pickup. Maybe a 6' on an S10 or Ranger, although I've never seen one to know how it works.


----------



## Ricks (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. At this point I have narrowed my search down to a 3/4 ton truck or a tractor with a loader on the front and a blower on the back. The price or how much I spend will be the limiting factor.

thanks again.


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a 1994 F-250 XLT,reg. cab, 8' box,Dark green, 8cyl., gas, with an 8' Fisher, 30,000 miles, truck looks and runs great, but has a lot of rust underneath. $3,800.00 or best offer! 
This will push the snow back well, and you'll be comfortable doing it.


----------



## Ricks (Mar 1, 2004)

I may be interested in that truck. Can you supply some pictures. Why so few miles, but you state lots of rust? Is the truck road worthy? Please supply more information.


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

I will get you pics in a day or two. The truck has a current Mass. inspection, and I drive it daily, The front gas tank was replaced, but now the rear tank is leaking near the top. The truck plowed residential drives for most of it's life, never got to see the inside of a car wash (under body wash) I bought it a year ago and want to upgrade to a much newer Chevy 2500, with a Snoway V plow.


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

*1994 Ford F-250*

Ricks, 
Send me an e-mail with your e-mail address, I will send you a group of pics and a more complete description on the truck.
Sorry it took so long to get back to you, the starter went, so I had a new/re-built installed (boy, oh boy, NOTHING is cheap anymore!!!!!)
I will also probable post pics in the used equipment forum, later tonight.


----------



## tessdad (Jan 25, 2005)

Just a tease!
and , Yes, I do have a Yellow Lab!!


----------



## Ricks (Mar 1, 2004)

Tessdad,

I am sorry I did not get back to you sooner. I was in the hospital for a week. Your truck looks great; I saw the pictures in the for sale forum. Between my tax bill and the stay in the hospital, I need to put off purchasing a truck for several months. Thanks for your understanding and good luck selling your truck.

Rick.......


----------



## NEHawaiian (Apr 14, 2005)

For a half mile road I would personally use a V plow in that situation. Because it cuts into the snow easier and if you need to stack snow you have the ability to do it. You could do it with a straight blade but due to the length I would still go with a v plow.


----------

